

Overview of DVCS workflows from Python proposal  - mronge
http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0374/

======
nik
"print(random.choice(['svn', 'bzr', 'hg', 'git']))"

This actually printed "hg" for me the first time I ran it.

~~~
moe

      Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
      NameError: name 'random' is not defined

~~~
bobbyi
You need to edit your ipythonrc so that useful modules like random are
imported for you automatically.

